# أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

معلش بقى يا بنات بلاش حكاية تقتلى جوزك دى 

حرام دول غلابة بردوا

كفاية عليهم النكد.... :nunu0000::nunu0000:

وعلشان بردوا الولاد يعرفوا انى بحب الخيـــــــــر ليهم :59:

انتوا اخواتى بردوا ولازم أساعد 

يلا بقى نبتدى درس النهارده... :smile02


رح أعطيكم طرق جميلة ولما تجربوها إحكولي النتيجة أوكي؟؟

وما تنسو تدعولي..

1- خلي زوجك نااااااااااااااائم وإصرخي بأعلى صوتك حريق حريق 
واااااو سيستفيق مفزوع من النوم وكل يومه سيكون تعيس 

2- إطبخي أية أكلة زوجك يكرهها.

3- عندما يكون رأسه يؤلمه ماعليك سوى تشغيل أغاني لايُحبها وبصوت عاااالي.

4- عندما يعمل في المنزل خليه مشغول وكوني عسولة وأحضري له فنجان قهوة، 
بس ماتنسي إسكبي القهوة على الورق... إحكيلو أوه آسفة حبيبي 

5- إن كان يُحب الشاي ويكره القهوة فقدمي له قهوة والعكس.. المهم مشروب يكرهه.

6- ضعي له ملح في قهوة الصباح وهيك رح تعكري عليه كل يومو... بيستاهل.

7- بعد تناول الغداء سيذهب للراحة لاتنسي أن تُزعجيه بترك الأطفال عنده ههههه

8- ننتقل لجواله، خدي شريحته وضعي شريحتك بجواله... لعبة لطيفة معاه

9- عندما لايرغب بالخروج أقيمي الدنيا وأقعديها وعندما يقول هيا لنخرج قولي له لا أريد غيرت رأي.

اى خدمة يا بنات..:smil6:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

ايه الحاجات البسيطة دى
 ما عندكيش حاجات من العيار التقيل 
بجد انتى شبهه للعفاريت 

ده انا سمعت ان العفاريت عاملة احتجاج انك بتنسبى نفسك ليهم 
و ناويين يطلعوا لك باليل و هيظبطوكى 
بس مش اى عفاريت اللى هتطلعلك
عفاريت رجالة من طراز سى السيد كده 
هيخلوكى مش تبطلى تتكلمى 
هيخلوكى تمشى على العجين ما تلخبطيهوش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه




يا بنتى ابعدى عن الرجالة لا يقلبوا عليكى 
و ساعتها ما حدش ها ينفعك 
يا شيطانة 

سورى قصدى
 عفريييييييييييييييييييييييتة
:t33::ranting:
:t32:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا ماهو ده اخرة اللى يعمل الخير 
بقى دى جزاتى ان بدافع عنكم ونزلت موضوع النكد بدل ما يقتلكواااااااااا
يا ساتر انا استاهل اللى بيحصلى 
علشان بدافع عنكم :ranting: سامحه يارب هههههههههه
احم احم احم 
بعون الله انا اقدر على اى عفريت وخصوصا لو رااااااجل 
انا قاعدة مستنية اهو ولو راجل بقى ييجى 
هههههههههههههههه هنفذ فيه اى موضوع من مواضيعى دى 
واكيد هأبقى ابعتهولك يا يوحنا بعد ما اضمه لحزبى :yahoo: 
هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> ماشى يا يوحنا ماهو ده اخرة اللى يعمل الخير
> ...



بجد عفريتة و تعمليها 
يا خوفى لا العفاريت يرجعوا من عندك لابسين طرح

:act19:  :thnk0001::​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا اطمن دى الاكيد أنشاء الله :smil15::a63:
وتقريبا كمان هنقبهم ولا انت ايه رايك هههههههه​


----------



## esambraveheart (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

انا مستني لما كل الستات اللي هنا يخلصوا و يقولوا خلاصة افكارهم العبقريه  اللي بيفكروا انها حاتنكد علي الرجاله بصحيح..
و بعد كده حاقول لاخواني الرجاله الوصفه  اللي عندي   ....و ياويلكم يا ستات من اللي  في دماغي
بادعيلكم...ربنا........... يكفيكوا شر افكارى 
قال عفاريت قال
ههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

هتنقبيهم 
ههههههههههههههه
طيب حاسبى الصرصار اللى ماشى على كتفك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



esambraveheart قال:


> انا مستني لما كل الستات اللي هنا يخلصوا و يقولوا خلاصة افكارهم العبقريه  اللي بيفكروا انها حاتنكد علي الرجاله بصحيح..
> و بعد كده حاقول لاخواني الرجاله الوصفه  اللي عندي   ....و ياويلكم يا ستات من اللي  في دماغي
> بادعيلكم...ربنا........... يكفيكوا شر افكارى
> قال عفاريت قال
> ههههههههه



أحم أحم...
فى ايه ياعم esambraveheart  :act19:
تصدق انا مش بشوف منكم غير كلام بــــــــس !! :t19:
اتمنى بصراحة انى اشوف منكم فعل 
نفسى يابنى افرحم بيكم قبل ما اموت ههههههههههههه
حاسب بقى...
افكارناااااااااااا عمرها مش هتخلص :smil15::smil15:
وطبعا حجة البليد مسح الصبورة .... 
ليه بقى ؟ لان احنا عمر افكارنا ما هتخلص وبالتالى حضرتك مش هتورينا مواهبك 
طيب زى بعضه انا هضحك عليك واقولك انى خلصت هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياسيدى انا مستنية اتفرج اهــــــــــــــــــــو :59:
وميرسى لمرورك يا..... باشا ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونورت يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هتنقبيهم
> ههههههههههههههه
> طيب حاسبى الصرصار اللى ماشى على كتفك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا 
ماهو اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
ليكو يووووووووووم يا ظالمة 
مش انتوا طبعا يا يوحنا ههههههههه​


----------



## gift (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

:yahoo:


----------



## esambraveheart (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*


			تصدق انا مش بشوف منكم غير كلام بــــــــس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما بلاش...والا يعني لازم تقعدوا تنكشوا و بعد كده تعيطو




			اتمنى بصراحة انى اشوف منكم فعل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا بنتي ما الطيب احسن... واقصرى الشر




			نفسى يابنى افرحم بيكم قبل ما اموت ههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ..حاتفرحوا..و حاتفرحوا كتير قوي  لما الدموع تنزل من عينيكو..من الفرحه طبعا 



			وطبعا حجة البليد مسح الصبورة ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دى مش بلاده و لا حجه..ده انا بس زى كل الرجاله قلبي طيب و باحب اقصر الشر




			ماشى ياسيدى انا مستنية اتفرج اهــــــــــــــــــــو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لااااااااااا.....ما بدهاش بقي..خدوا عندكو يا ستات
و نشوف مين اللي حايضحك في الاخر

اخواني الازواج المساكين..اليكم القليل و اقل القليل كمان  لرد  جمايل الستات  اللي غاويين نكد  
اول لعبه:
اول ما المدام تخرج تروح اي مشوار  تنزل جرى  تجيب واحد كهربائي  و تحط في ايده خمسه جنيه  عشان يطلع يفصل الكهربا عن فيشة الغساله الفول اوتوماتيك الموجوده في الحمام...و طبعا المدام مش حاتعرف المفاجاه الظريفه دي الا عند غسيل الملابس  و طبعا بالذكاء المعهود في الستات حاتفكر ان الغساله باظت و مش بتشتغل  و طبعا انت في اللحظه دي  حاتقوم بدور الزوج الحنين اللي قلبه بيتقطع علي ايدين مراته اللي حايهريهم مسحوق الغسيل(يا ريت تعمل استعدادك وتشتري اسواء نوع موجود في السوق)..و طبعا لازم تعتذرلها و تطيب خاطرها  بكلمتين  زي "معلش يا حبيبتي  ..تبقي الغساله باظت...كلها يومين و اروح اجيب حد من التوكيل عشان يصلحها..الله يعينك بقي يا حبيبتي و تسلم لي ايديكى الحلوين اللي البركه فيهم:a63::a63::a63::yahoo::yahoo:

تاني لعبه:
بمنتهي البساطه  تجمع الاولاد و تقوللهم ان ماما حبيبتهم  قررت تعمل لهم مفاجاه  و حاتعملهم  عشر تورتات  النهارده....علي حسابها طبعا..
تالت لعبه:
ان كنت من سكان الادوار العليا..اول ما تشوف المدام جايه من علي اول الشارع  انزل فورا  و افصل  سكينه الاسانسير...و علي فكره..دي اسرع وسيله للتخسيس
...اي خدمه  يا ستات المنتدي:a63::a63:​*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*و لسه

انتو لسه شوفتو حاجه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قال عفاريت قال​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا يوحنا
> ماهو اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس
> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
> ...




عدس دى بمناسبة الصيام و لا ايه بالظبط

:smil15:
بتتحسبنى عليا ماشى ماشى براحتك خالص
:boxing:
بابا يسوع هيزعل منك
ظالمة ده المفروض يعنى ان اللى على راسه بطحة بيحسس عليها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:a63:

طبعا مش احنا علشان احنا ارق من الملايكة 
يا ديناصورات متخفية 
بس بزمتك افكار عصام مش جامدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

الله ينور يا
 عصااااااااااااااااااااااااام
باشا بصراحة فكرة الأسانسير دى جامده موت
و فكرة الغسالة تنفع فى اجازات الأعياد
علشان مش هتلاقى حد يصلحهالها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
و ابقى سلملى على عفريتة المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

هــــق هــــق هــــق هـــــق
ايه يابنى الطرق القديمة اوى دى... 
مانت شكلك لسه جديد فى الكار 
انت مشفتش موضوع ازاى تقتلى زوجك !!!! :smil13:
شوووووووووف وقارن بالطرق بتاعتك دى :t33:

نعلق بقى على لعبة لعبة....
الاولى..
لما حضرتك تبوز الغسالة بقى دورى انا كست يا بابا 
هقولك شوف بقى حد يغسلك هدومك 
هو انا شغــــــــلانة عندك ولا ايه يا حبيبى 
لما تصلح الغسالة هتلاقى هدوم نظيفة مش هتصلح متفتحش بقك ده خالص 
لــــــــــــــــولولى... :yahoo::yahoo:
وطبعا غصب عن عين حضرتك هتصلحها :yahoo:
بس تصدق اكتر حاجة عجبانى فى اللعبة دى ااااااايه
انك هتعمل العملة وهتعتذر لها....
يااااااااعينى عليكوا يا رجالة المستقبل رجاله بصحيح :t33:

اللعبة التانية....
العشر تورتات دول يا بابا انت اللى هتدفع حسابهم فى الاخر :smil12:
لان انا دورى كست بردوا...
انك انت اللى هتصرف عليا وعلى بيتك وعيالك 
وبعدين انا مش بشتغل يعنى هتدفع غصب عن عينك بردوا:

اللعبة التالتة....
انا واثقة انك لما هتجرى وتفصل سكينة الكهربا هتكهـربك انت 
وبعدين انا مش بحب اركب الاسانسير اساسا :yahoo:

أجرى يابنى شوف لك حاجة على ادك اعملها احسن 
تصدق انتوا طلعتوا غلابة اوى :smil12:
واحنا اللى هنكسب فى الاخر بردواااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## esambraveheart (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*



			ايه يابنى الطرق القديمة اوى دى...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عندك حق ...عشان كده فكرتلك في طرق جديده حاتعجبك اوى:smil6:




			مانت شكلك لسه جديد فى الكار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا محضر دكتوراه في اذية الستات:nunu0000:




			انت مشفتش موضوع ازاى تقتلى زوجك 
شوووووووووف وقارن بالطرق بتاعتك دى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شفته...و عارف ان اخرتي في كيس بلاستيك:smile02:vava:

بس بذمتك مش برضه الطرق دي تجنن
لكن عموما انا فكرت في شوية افكار جديده  اكييييييييد  حاتعجب كل ستات المنتدي
عزيزى الزوج المسكين  ..اليك بعض الطرق التي تضمن لك حاجه من الحاجات دي : يا مراتك حاتتجنن  يا اما حاتطفش و  تسيب البيت  يا اما من الغيظ حاتطق و تموت....و اهو كله فايده عموما:smile02
اللعبه الرابعه:
معروف عن الرجاله كثرة مشاغلهم و نسيانهم حاجات كتير و همه مش واخدين بالهم  و ضروري الراجل اللي ينسي  و يحط علبة الورنيش الاسود -بعد ما يدهن جزمته -علي الشوفونيره جنب علبة بودرة الخدود بتاعة مراته(او بدلها حتي...ايه يعني..و احنا بنخاف؟؟؟) اكيد معذور  من كتر مشاغله  و المفروض ان مراته ماتدققش معاه علي الحاجات البسيطه دي...و بعدين هو اللون الاسود ماله؟؟وحش في ايه؟؟؟؟

اللعبه الخامسه:
بسيطه جدا...بدل انبوبة معجون السنان...حانحط انبوبة مرهم اكتيول...
ده مطهر يجنن...و اكيد طعمه حايعجب المدام...لا  و اللا  لونه و ريحته
:smile02

اللعبه السادسه:
دي بقي  نتايجها مضمووووووووووونه  الف في الميه  و بسيطه جدا و غير مكلفه علي الاطلاق
كل اللي احنا محاجينه  خيط طوله 20 سنتيمتر  و حتة  فار ..امور  صغنون
بس
حانربط ديل الفار في طرف الخيط
و طرف الخيط التاني  حانربطه في كعب الجزمه العالي بتاع المدام
اضمن لك عزيزى الزوج ان المدام لما حاتلبس الجزمه الصبح  حاتحصل حاجه  من اتنين....يا اما قلبها حايقف و تطب ساكته...يا اما مش حاتلاقي مكان تهرب له من الفار اللي بيجري وراها منين ماتروح  و في النهايه حاتنط من البلكونه....و اهو كله برضه  فايده..و نشكر ربنا انها جت علي كده:smile02:smile02:ura1:​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

بس كدة نسيتى حاااجة يا مرمر

حطيلوا سم فران فى الاكل علشان تخلصى منة خااااالص
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

استمرى يا مرمر 

يوومك جاااااااى قريب:t32:
هههههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع يا عفريتة المنتدى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

روووووووووووكى
ليك وحشة يا واااااااد 
لا طبعا موصلناش لحكاية السم دى 
دى اخر حاجة نفكر فيها ههههههههههههههههه
ايه اللى يومى جاى قريب دى...
ايه هموت خلاص ولا ايه ههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياعم esambraveheart ده !!!
قديم جدا جدا بردوا...
بس تصدق يارب الرجاله يسمعوا كلامك علشان نهايتهم هتبقى بمبه انشاء الله على ايديك 
اللهم بلغـــــــــت ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

بالعند فيكى بقى 
يا عفريتة
انا معاك يا عصام 
و بجد افكارك تحفة 
فين سيزار كان عينك النائب العام للحزب فورا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بالعند فيكى بقى
> يا عفريتة
> انا معاك يا عصام
> و بجد افكارك تحفة
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالعنـــــــــد فيا أنا !! leasantr
تصدق بقى انا بتمنى انكم تعلموا الافكار البدائية اوى دى 
يــــــــــــا فرحتى...
ده كده الواحد سهل اوى ينفذ فيكم اى موضوع من اياهم 
وابسطهم الموضوع ده النـــــــــكد 
ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يقويك يا يوحنا 
وتلاقى العروسة اللى هتعمل فيها كده 
وأشوف النتيجة بعينى يا باشا...
وأكيد انت عارف النتيجة من دلوقتى هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

يا شماتتة طنط ظاظا فيا 
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه




يا بنتى انا اعاندك ليه انا با قول بالعند فيكى يا عفريته 
بقى انتى عفريتة 
ده انتى ملاك صغنن جميل 
ده انتى بنوتة المنتدى الشقية
بامارة ميرو انجيل 
ودتيها فين 
من يوم ما مشيت وراكى
 ولا باين لها حس و لا خبر
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
و بعدين جالك قلب تدعيى عليا كده 
على فكرة انا مراتى هاحطها فى عنيا 
حب و احترام 
مش خوف لا تفتكرى حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
حاكم احنا رجالة قويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*

marmar_maroo قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياعم esambraveheart ده !!!
قديم جدا جدا بردوا...
بس تصدق يارب الرجاله يسمعوا كلامك علشان نهايتهم هتبقى بمبه انشاء الله على ايديك 
اللهم بلغـــــــــت ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


همه دايما الستات كده  ..:a63::a63:
ما يعترفوش بالهزيمه  من كتر الكبرياء اللي عندهم ...مع انهم بتبقي الهزيمه باينه قوي عليهم و الدمعه بتبقي حاتنط من عينيهم:crying:
 و بتبقي حالتهم تصعب عالكافر :36_1_46:..
و مع ذلك يعملوا قال يعني ما يتغلبوش:090104~384:
بس بذمتك يا مرمر ..يا عفريتة المنتدي كله..

مش ابتديتي تحلمي بالفار اللي مربوط في كعب جزمتك:big4:؟؟؟؟ 

 اتمني لك و لكل الستات احلام سعيده:big37:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا شماتتة طنط ظاظا فيا
> 
> أبلة ظـا ظـا ميـــــــــن ؟
> أخـــــــــــــرس ههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


أيوة أيوة مانا واخدة بالى أووووووووى 
وخصوصا من حتة الاحترام اللى فوق دى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هزيــــــــمة هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى الكلمة دى تصدق عاجبتنى أوى :yahoo:
انت قصدك يعنى الهزيمة من الكام لعبة اللى جبتهم دول 
ده انا بقى على المواضيـــــــــــــع اللى جبتها ضدكم أبقى ايه !!!
حتى أسئل يوحنا...
ده كان عضو قديم فى الحزب الرجالى وبنعمة الله أنضم لينــــا :yahoo:
تصدق شكلك انت كمان هتنضم لينا قريب..
ماهو اللى بيدخل داخلة شجاعة اوى زيك كده بتبقى دى نهايته :smil12:
هههههههههههه​


esambraveheart قال:


> *
> 
> بس بذمتك يا مرمر ..يا عفريتة المنتدي كله..
> 
> ...



أحلم فــــار...
وفى كعب جزمتى كمان !! :t32:
ايه يا بابا انت بتكلم بيبى ولا ايه علشان يحلم بفار :t32:
ماشى ماشى انا مش هرد عليك علشان تعرف بس انى غلبانة 
ويارب يا عصام اطلعلك وانت نايم بالليل يااااااارب 
عفريت بقى ههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى أبعد عن الشر وغنيله..olling:
​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*

يوحنا/نصر قال:



بالعند فيكى بقى 
يا عفريتة
انا معاك يا عصام 
و بجد افكارك تحفة 
فين سيزار كان عينك النائب العام للحزب فورا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يايوحنا علي التاييد :999:

الي  الجهااااااااد   يا رجال:bud::bud:

و علي فكره..انا وراهم و الزمن طوييييييل ...:nunu0000:leasantr لما اخلي الاسود يبقي ابيض:nunu0000::nunu0000:

قال عفاريت قال:a63::a63::a63::a63:

اااااااااه..ممكن تكون تقصد العفاريت اللي بيخوفو  بيها  العيال:a63::a63:​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

انا انضميت ليكم يا مفترية 
انتى عاوزاهم يعلقونى على باب المنتى 
و اللى داخل و اللى طالع يلطش فيا 

ده انا كنت باجبر بخاطركم 
لكن فعلا ما فيش فايدة فيكم 
زى القطط تاكلوا و تنكروا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




يا عصام التأييد ده اقل واجب للى يقدر يساهم
 ولو بقنبلة صغيرة فى صد الهجوم النسائى
فما بالك بقائد سلاح الطيران بحاله 
انا هاطلب من  سيزار يعتمد اوراق تعيينك النائب العام للحزب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## maria123 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

هههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووووة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريا ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*




نداء للساده المشرفين....

ايها الساده الرجال...


أرجو فصل المدعوه/عفريتة المنتدى...من المنتدى نهائيا...:ranting:


لانها ستتسبب في ابادة جنس الرجال من الكره الارضيه..:t32:

ولانها تشكل تهديدا خطيرا على كل رجل في العالم.:dance:

مع اتخاذ طريقه حاسمه تجاه هذه العضوه..


وذلك عن طريق نقلها الى مكان خالى من اي انسان لكي تتحسر على الرجال التي تريد ان تقتلهم.


----------



## kajo (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*لالالا *

*دنتى طلعتى غلبانه اوى يا مرمر*

*الحاجات دى قدمه يابنتى*

*يعنى اولا حكايه قدمى مشروب مش بيحبه*

*اقل حاجه هتتعملى هتترمى فى وشها  لانها عارفه ان انا مش بحب ده*

*تانى حاجه تشغيل الاغانى بصوت عالى  هيكون جزاتها بيع الكمبيوتر او الكاست او اى مصدر للازعاج*

*وخليها بقى تغنى لوحدها ظلموه*

*تالت حاجه احنا يا معشر الرجال مفيش حاجه اسمها اكله مش بنحبها *

*كله عند العرب صابون هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*رابع حاجه الخروج ده بمزاجى انا والى مش بيسمع الكلام من اول مره *

*بيسمعه التانيه   هههههههههههههههههه*

*فكرى فى فوكيرات غير الحاجات البدائيه دى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> نداء للساده المشرفين....
> 
> ايها الساده الرجال...
> 
> ...



_*ايه ده ايه ده...:nunu0000:
ايه هو شغل المحامين ييجى عليا انا ولا ايه 
لالالا ده انا كده أعترض بقى :ura1: ههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااريت بجد...:ura1:
حلو اوى القرار ده انا فعلا عايزة اروح مكان مفهوش حد 
امشى فى الاجراءات بقى يا محامى وليك الحلاوة هههههههههههههه
وبترجو فصلى كمان :act23:
ماشى ماشى أكيد ليك يوم 
أمشى بقى :act31: مفيش نورت الموضوع:budo:*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

يا كاجو....
أنا عملت كل حاجة حتى طرق القتل جبتهااااااا
وبعدين مانتوا صعبتوا عليا :smil12: فقلت ارحمكوا شوية 
بقى دى جزاتى :a82:​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*قتل  مين  يا غلبانه
طب بس  اقدري  علي ده الاول






شوفي حلو و امور ازاي
يا سلام بقي عليه و هو مربوط في كعب الجزمه بتاعتك
ان ما خلاكي تسيبي  جمهورية مصر العربيه كلها​*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*أهلا أهلا عصام باشا...
الامور ده بقى اللى انت جايبلى صورته 
تاخده تلعب بيه فى الشارع تحت بيتكو 
بس خالى بالك لحسن يعضك ولا حاجة 
قاااااااال يخلينى اسيب جمهورية مصر قال 
اجرى يابنى شوفلك حتة أستخبى فيها *​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

طب يارب يطلعلك يا مرمر
ساعتها مش حانشوفك في المنتدي
لانك حاتكوني مستخبيه تحت كرسي و خايفه تيجي ناحية  الجهاز بتاعك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



> طب يارب يطلعلك يا مرمر



ماهو قاعد جمبى اهو أخر حلاوة :ura1:
هههههههههههههههه
تحب ابعتهولك انا وورينا بقى هتعمل ايه...:nunu0000:​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*و ده يبقي اسمه كلام برضه
الهديه لا تهدي
انتي لو عاوزه فار حقيقي ابعتهولك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

*هههههههههههه
ايه يامرمر انتى ناويه على القضاء على الرجاله 
ده النكد اشد من القتل 
وبعدين انتوا سبتوا الموضوع وبتتكلموا فى الفار 
انا جايبلك هديه جميله بمناسبه الموضوع ده 
وبعدين ياعصام الفران ماتنفعش مع الناس دى 
قصدى مع مرمر 
لازم تجلهم حاجه يخافوا منها مش حاجه بيفطروا بيها الصبح 
ههههههههههههههههههه
اه كنت هنسى الهديه 






بالهنا والشفا يامرموره ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

هو حراااااااام بس يلا بقى نجرب بس عارفة لو اضربت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

بقى كده يا كوكو بقى دى أخرتها..:t32:
يابنى اللى انت جايبه ده خالى ينفعك فى يوم من الايام 
لما انشاء الله مراتك تقتلك اهو يدافع عنك هههههههههه
بس اوعى يعضك يا كوكو 
ومفيش ليك نورت الموضوع :yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

لا يا فراشة متقلقيش 
ايه تضربى دى وانا موجودة 
أتكلى على الله وابقى قوليلى النتيجة 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> بقى كده يا كوكو بقى دى أخرتها..:t32:
> يابنى اللى انت جايبه ده خالى ينفعك فى يوم من الايام
> لما انشاء الله مراتك تقتلك اهو يدافع عنك هههههههههه
> بس اوعى يعضك يا كوكو
> ومفيش ليك نورت الموضوع :yahoo:​



*لالالالالالالالا هوه مابيعضش الرجاله 
بيعض البنات بس 
خلاص اجيب لنضه معايا علشان النور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومفيش مرسى على الموضوع 
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
مواضيعك كلها تحفة بجد ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أتعلمى ازاى تنكدى على زوجك..!!!!*

_*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------

